# Weird getting lighter testing--what's going on???



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

so my period was due on wednesday feb.11, and i tested. it was a faint positive! i made my husband bring another test home and it was another faint positive.

on thursday feb 12 i tested again with a different brand, slightly darker positive.

today (saturday) i tested again just to see with the same brand as the first test, at the same time of the day. i seriously thought it was negative, there was NOTHING for like 3 minutes. finally, the faintest of lines. it's so barely there.

so i'm 19 DPO, figured i would have an obvious positive. i think if i got this test without the previous positives on wed. and thurs i would have just figured it for neg.

what do you think? should i have something getting darker, or obvious on 19 DPO? can i have a glass of wine? or can i just forget this one? i don't have cramps or spotting. no symptoms except tiredness.

i don't have much experience peeing on sticks, my first was a miscarriage at 10 or 11 weeks after a DARK positive a couple days after my missed period, my second is a 20 month old baby who also got a dark positive right away.

i feel like maybe this guy didn't stick. what do you think?


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Well first of all I would not compare darkness of tests across brands, only within the same brand. peeonastick.com has some good reviews of different brands and their sensitivity.

But yes, it is possible that you are having a chemical pregnancy, or a pregnancy that might miscarry. I got a dark positive with DD at 13dpo and last year I had two pregnancies (a 6 week m/c in August, an ectopic rupture in November) and it took a while to get a dark positive with either one of them. Or maybe I never even got a very dark positive. At the time I chalked it up to the brand of test, but now I am not so sure.

Good luck, and I guess the key is patience, because only time will tell what is going on.


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

now i'm kind of bleeding small amounts of purple blood with no cramps or anything. do i still need to go to the doctor to see if it is tubal or do you think i'm ok? i would have been 5 weeks today i think...


----------



## DaisyMae08 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I would call the doctor to see what he/she thinks you should do. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I completed my six week m/c last summer with only a call to the midwife, with information on what to look for.

Of course, then I had an ectopic/tubal in November. You can do a quick search for ectopic signs/symptoms. Brown prune juice like spotting or discharge, abdominal pain, shoulder pain, etc. I actually felt my fallopian tube coming open, it was a twitching on my left side that actually mimicked baby movement (but at six weeks so I knew it wasn't). The actual rupture was horribly painful and accompanied by shoulder pain. Then I started passing out (after walking around for three days with internal bleeding). All of these were signs, but I had been misdiagnosed on my first ER trip (I had concurrent back pain and sciatic due to a herniated disc, bad luck) so I ended up losing my tube. If you have anyof these signs, please go in right away.

You might want to call your care provider for advice on what to do. An ultrasound might give you some peace of mind.


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *missbuns* 
now i'm kind of bleeding small amounts of *purple blood* with no cramps or anything. do i still need to go to the doctor to see if it is tubal or do you think i'm ok? i would have been 5 weeks today i think...










The bolded part doesn't sound normal at all, i'd really call a dr and get checked out.


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

i'm going on friday. the blood is more brownish now even though it's super tiny amounts, barely there. they didn't seem too alarmed on the phone. i feel really sick today though...ugh.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Sick how? I was barfing a lot during my ectopic, and I don't know if it was the pain, or if it was from internal bleeding or what.


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

so yeah, i feel fine today. am going to the doctor tomorrow. still no period, no cramps, no blood for 2-3 days unless i really reach up there, and then it's only a tiny drop.

when am i supposed to start bleeding after a chemical pregnancy?????


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

update for anyone searching:

i had terrible cramps on friday that started suddenly, lasted about an hour, and ended with me passing a really big bunch of flesh colored tissue. after that no more pain.
doctor said my levels were low when i called this morning, and i obviously had an early miscarriage.

will start with progesterone and hopefully next guy will stick!


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I am glad you got your answer, but very sorry. I hope you have better luck next time as well.


----------



## Calee (May 10, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss! Best wishes for next time!


----------



## MommyMad (Feb 23, 2009)

So sorry you had a loss. It is always a tough thing to endure.

Hoping the next one sticks!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)




----------

